# 4cyl auto



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive heard a lot of mixed results about plowing with a 4cyl. Wanted to know if there was any difference between plowing with a manual or auto. Want to know if anyone has had luck plowing with a 4cyl auto.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The 4 Cyl is the only engine that the plow makers recommend (it's lighter) Lots of people plow with the 4 Cyl, and the Auto.

I dont, But I'm not normal:waving:


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

When you plow, you'll be in low range, therefore you will have plenty of power. I have a Toyota truck with a pretty weak carbureted 4 cyl, with a 6.5' tall Western plow and power was never a problem while plowing. Traction wasn't either. 

MLG


----------



## taterntot101 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a '98 with a 4 cyl, auto, and 2" lift... no problems, just know your limitations


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the 6 Cyl and I rarely use low range


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Plowed last winter with a 4 cyl 5 speed, this year its a 6 cyl with a 5 speed. They make great driveway and small lot plow trucks. They don't work well on large lots though. 

Regards Mike


----------



## taterntot101 (Nov 6, 2008)

x2 on rarely use low range


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

X3...only in really heavy or...hairy...conditions.

I thought I read heard somewhere that the 4cyl atuo was NOT recommended by Jeep to plow with??????


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I use the low range when pushing around objects carefully, hardscapes around driveways, around doors, etc. Also it helps when stacking heavy snow, the slower speed gives me some control. The downside is reverse, painfully too slow. 4 cyl, with 5 speed.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

keeping this thread alive... I'm looking to buy another wrangler... this one is the 4 cyl. auto...... can it handle a fisher SD? or should I forget it and look only for a 4.0?


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I would ask PlowMeister, he seems to know his Jeeps. Of course the 4.0 would be better, I know many plow with the 2.5 and 5 speed-- no problem. It is the auto I don't know much about.


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

Love Jeeps!


----------

